# Youngest Mma Fighters!!



## MMAMania11 (Nov 8, 2010)

I came across this article today about the Ruffo Brothers and they're AWESOME! They're 8 and 10 years old and they have won a ton of championship matches. Check out the link for yourself- it even has a video attached to it so you can see them in action!!! 

http://www.youth1.com/martial-arts-...ers-are-the-next-generation-of-mma-stars.html


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think I've seen their commecials before.


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

DANG! the future looks bright


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

hmm, i know someone that would like this thread....










/jk


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is exciting to see, and i think 20 years from now the average UFC fighter will be much better than they are now due to the fact that many more people will start training from a young age (like these kids). One-dimensional fighters will be selected against and the sport will evolve so that you have to be well-rounded if you want to have any hope of winning fights.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> This is exciting to see, and i think 20 years from now the average UFC fighter will be much better than they are now due to the fact that many more people will start training from a young age (like these kids). One-dimensional fighters will be selected against and the sport will evolve so that you have to be well-rounded if you want to have any hope of winning fights.


For sure. That's the true evoluation of any sport. Participants begin at younger ages, the bar for talent rises and rises until only the truly gifted can attain pro. In 20 years I think people like GSP, Anderson Silva, Cain and Fedor will be the standard and not the exception.

Just like the MLB, NBA and NFL, only the true cream of the crop make it, and hundreds of thousands of athletes are sifted through until the tip top remain to become pro.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I give them until 6th grade before they get a full left sleeve tribal tats.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

they are the future , but after college. so in 10-15 years you'll see them compete.. and by then their bodys are gonna be toast from training 5-7 days a week from such a young age. but i hope im wrong, time will tell.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

cool but when are they going to fight each other?




also, you can be the best fighter in the world.... if you cant take a punch then,... 

and you cant practice having a good chin. this will of course only be tested once they become MEN


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> For sure. That's the true evoluation of any sport. Participants begin at younger ages, the bar for talent rises and rises until only the truly gifted can attain pro. In 20 years I think people like GSP, Anderson Silva, Cain and Fedor will be the standard and not the exception.


Yep, exactly.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

****, I'm scared.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Why arent those kids using head gear in their wrestling matches? Their ears are gonna be fucked by the time they get to actually competing in mma.


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

i think those kids could beat me up


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I'm sure most of you have seen the tapout commercial with the little mohawk kid. He's mindblowing and seeing Coleman coach him, this kid- whoever he is, is certainly the future. He has *so* many years to compete before he can actually fight professionally it's to scary to imagine how great he will be. This kid will have more amateur trophies than he could fit in his bedroom...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

There was a thread some months ago about these kids.
They are awesome atm!

It's not a guarantee for the future...but atm, you can only be amazed by the skill level they have.
:thumbsup:


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> Why arent those kids using head gear in their wrestling matches? Their ears are gonna be fucked by the time they get to actually competing in mma.


By the looks of it, their determination that is, I doubt they really care what their ears look like. A lot of people view it as a badge of honor (Hendo, Randy, etc).


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> For sure. That's the true evoluation of any sport. Participants begin at younger ages, the bar for talent rises and rises until only the truly gifted can attain pro. In 20 years I think people like GSP, Anderson Silva, Cain and Fedor will be the standard and not the exception.
> 
> Just like the MLB, NBA and NFL, only the true cream of the crop make it, and hundreds of thousands of athletes are sifted through until the tip top remain to become pro.


Totally agree. I also believe that the standards of Jiu Jitsu in MMA will improve over time too. Using the Gi to learn Jiu Jitsu which you're then planning on adapting to MMA is a largely pointless exercise. I'm with Eddie Bravo in the belief that if Helio Gracie had called for the Gi to be ditched 20-30 years ago, there'd be 10 Marcelo Garcias and 10 Shinya Aoki's, not just a small cluster of these true Submission experts. As MMA's popularity continues, you're going to see more and more kids move directly into training Mixed Martial Arts, instead of just purely the individual disciplines. You're therefore not going to see very much use of the Gi whatsoever, which means these kids will learn all their sweeps, their set-ups for submissions etc without the Gi. The result of that is that you're going to see more of these exciting Jiu Jitsu practitioners in Mixed Martial Arts, which is exactly what the sport needs given the move towards a wrestling dominated arena. If things develop as I expect they will, I can't imagine how fantastic the sport will be in say 20 years. I'm really looking forward to seeing the development. It's a great time to be an MMA fan!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, those kids are impressive. I know some fully grown men at my gym that don't have technique as good as that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well when you start a kid out young at something then they will learn via muscle memory and will learn the technique as time goes on. Someone who starts something as an adult is not going to be as adept at it as someone who started as a kid. So believe it or not Mr. Miyagi and Mr. Han's whole muscle memory training thing does work out, though obviously not the way they did it!:thumbsup:


----------

